# Artic Cat opinions



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking at picking up a new four wheeler this spring. Always ran Honda's, which have never let me down. But I feel like they are behind the curve in technology as compared to others. 

My buddy has recently bought an Artic Cat and LOVES it. And says I should buy one myself.

So my question, who has bought and had luck, or no luck, with Artic Cat? Was planning on sticking with another Honda or Suzuki but They have some really good deals going on right now for Artic Cats, so it's tempting. Just don't want to buy a headache.

Thanks!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Say no to Arctic Cra p


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

So, why? Are they made cheap. I did go look at a few and they seem pretty well built. But looks can be deceiving, I know.

Thanks

QUOTE=Hotrod;7371193]Say no to Arctic Cra p[/QUOTE]


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I have one and it's been a very good bike. They aren't as popular with the mud riding crowd, not sure why. I wouldn't buy one for mud riding simply because of aftermarket parts availability(lack of). If I was buying one to ride the ranch or deer lease with and leave stock, it would be an AC.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have had a few. I loved the H1's. The purest will call them franken bike etc. A few years back they had a chance to be a leader, unfortunately they used the public as geniue pigs on a not ready for prime time model. 

It depends on what your doing with it. If you are just going to use around the ranch, deer lease and hard pack then knock your self out. If your going to put 32" outlaws and a 6" lift and mud hog it, then stay away.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

No mud bogging, no snorkel, no 37in ties. Just want a good reliable bike(besides a Honda), to ride at the duck lease and do moderate trail riding. 

Thanks for the opinions! It's appreciated.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 2007 650 H1 and I love it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Arctic Cat is down there with Kawasaki. Buy a Yamaha, Honda, or Polaris.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Can someone tell me some weak points/problems with Artic Cat? Just curious. Someone had told me either Kawasaki or Yamaha was having issues with snapping axles... And like I said, I have a Honda, good bike, just for the price of a new one, Honda has fallen behind in technology, horsepower, ground clearance, etc.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Lab7 said:


> Can someone tell me some weak points/problems with Artic Cat? Just curious. Someone had told me either Kawasaki or Yamaha was having issues with snapping axles... And like I said, I have a Honda, good bike, just for the price of a new one, Honda has fallen behind in technology, horsepower, ground clearance, etc.


They all snap axles. I repeat ALL will snap axles. Very easy to do in a bind with aggressive tires over 24".

The ArcticCats have had issues with grenading bevel gears which are drive gears in the tranny which again were mainly caused with lifts and over size tires. However some models were more prone in stock form. Some guys tried to remedy this by freezing to strengthen.









Here are my old kitties. His and hers. One of my favorite bikes other than my BRP. i did not have any issues with mine. I upgraded for more power. Then I got into SxS's.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Good looking bikes! Thanks for the input. It definitely helps in my decision.

QUOTE=BATWING;7431170]They all snap axles. I repeat ALL will snap axles. Very easy to do in a bind with aggressive tires over 24".

The ArcticCats have had issues with grenading bevel gears which are drive gears in the tranny which again were mainly caused with lifts and over size tires. However some models were more prone in stock form. Some guys tried to remedy this by freezing to strengthen.









Here are my old kitties. His and hers. One of my favorite bikes other than my BRP. i did not have any issues with mine. I upgraded for more power. Then I got into SxS's.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I know everyone has their opinions, But I will take my Honda anyday. I have no doubt it will always start and get me from, to, and home each time....Just my .02


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh, I agree. Mines a 2003 Honda Foreman 450. Done nothing to it besides brakes, oil changes, and a few batteries. But, I also liked trying new things. Just don't want to get burnt.

Thanks!

QUOTE=Bukmstr;7458457]I know everyone has their opinions, But I will take my Honda anyday. I have no doubt it will always start and get me from, to, and home each time....Just my .02[/QUOTE]


----------

